# Georgia BASS Nation High School Tournament Trail



## turkeymerck (Feb 19, 2014)

I am trying to help high school students find boat drivers for the GBN High School Trail and varoius other high school tournaments. These tournaments designed specifically for high school/middle school students are a great way to introduce students to competitive bass fishing...and get them off the couch! The sport is rapidly growing at the high school level but experienced adult anglers are needed to really get this thing rolling. If you are interested in assisting in any way, please contact: 

Kevin Merck - East Hall Anglers Club/East Hall Bass Fishing Team sponsor
cell: 770.519.4036 
email: kevin.merck@hallco.org

Schedule
MARCH 1ST – BASS - West Point @Highland Marina (Qualifier)

APRIL 5TH – BASS - Jackson @ Reasors (Qualifier)

MAY 2nd and 3rd - SAF/TBF/FLW - GA State Championship @ Lake Lanier

MAY 3RD- BASS - Oconee @ Sugar Creek Marina (Qualifier)

MAY 24th - North Georgia High School Spring Open hosted by East Hall Anglers Club @ Lake Lanier

JUNE 28TH – BASS - Sinclair @ Little River Park (Qualifier)

JULY 5TH- BASS - FROGFEST @ Eufaula @ Lakepointe (Nories frog only) (50.00 entry/ boat captain can fish)

JULY 26TH– BASS - FROGFEST@ Seminole @ Big Jims (Nories frog only) (50.00 entry/ boat captain can fish)

SEPTEMBER 13TH – BASS - West Point @ Pyne Road Park (Qualifier)

BASS GA State Championship - TBA

North Georgia High School Fall Open - TBA


----------



## turkeymerck (Mar 10, 2014)

bump


----------



## turkeymerck (Mar 10, 2014)

We are at Jackson for the next event on April 5th. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------

